# Jerky without cure question



## isellstuff (Nov 12, 2019)

I made some jerky from pork loin on Saturday 11/9. I did not have cure handy or in any nearby stores. How long will the jerky keep before it goes bad? I have been keeping it in an airtight bag but not refrigerated.  I have bought cure so going forward i wont have to worry. Thanks.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 12, 2019)

I have gone a couple of weeks with no "cure" jerky...but my marinade was a salty marinade (Kikkomon Soy Sauce - main ingredient). 

Also - if your jerky is flexible/higher moisture, the fresh time is much shorter than crispy/dry for no-cure jerky.


----------



## isellstuff (Nov 12, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> I have gone a couple of weeks with no "cure" jerky...but my marinade was a salty marinade (Kikkomon Soy Sauce - main ingredient).
> 
> Also - if your jerky is flexible/higher moisture, the fresh time is much shorter than crispy/dry for no-cure jerky.



My ingredients were :

Kikkomon Soy Sauce
Worcestershire sauce
garlic powder
onion powder
pepper


----------



## texomakid (Nov 12, 2019)

Throw a TBS of Tenderquick in with your marinate? That might help hold it a while. 3 weeks is about as long as I will keep jerky if it doesn't get eaten and I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 12, 2019)

You may want to give Owen's BBQ a try.  It is now my go-to jerky flavoring provider and they provide a pack of cure (for up to 5 pounds of meat) with every flavor packet (also for up to 5 pounds of meat). Super easy to mix/make









						Sausage Seasonings     Jerky Mixes
					

Web Hosting by iPage




					www.owensbbq.com
				




My faves are: Original, Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic, Hickory, and Mesquite


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2019)

I would also store all you have in the refer.  Room temp is not advisable with or without cure - I have been told - and not wanting to prove.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 13, 2019)

I wouldn't eat room temp uncured pork but that's just me


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I wouldn't eat room temp uncured pork but that's just me


uh oh  I missed that it was pork...hopefully you got it in the refer pronto?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2019)

It is recommended that ALL Homemade Jerky be Refrigerated. Without Water Activity test equipment, you can only Guess it's dry enough to be stored Safely at room temp...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2019)

I can see 2 problems with storing at room temp...  
Without nitrite, cure#1, any botulism bacteria the meat picked up will still be active....
Storing in an air tight bag, any "regular" bacteria can use up all the oxygen in the bag leaving a depleted oxygen atmosphere for the botulism bacteria to flourish... 

*Conditions for Germination of Spores in Food*. Certain environmental conditions make it easier for spores to germinate and produce the botulinum toxin. These conditions include: 
•    Absence of oxygen, such as a covered storage pot, lidded jar, or other covered container, or a covering substance. For example, covering food with oil or grease (such as for grilled vegetables) can create the anaerobic environment in which spores can more easily germinate.
•    A pH environment of 4.6 or higher (a low-acid environment). Note that a low pH (an acidic environment) does not destroy or inactivate toxins that have already been produced.
•    A salt level lower than 7%. However, a high salt level may not prevent the bacterium from germinating in whole, salted foods, such as whole, uneviscerated, salted fish. Refer to the outbreak notes for salted fish.
•    A sugar content lower than 50%.
•    Warm temperatures, between 40 F and 120 F (4 C to 49 C), such as room temperature.
•    A high moisture content.
•    A lack of competing bacterial flora.
Nitrates, ascorbates, alcohol, refrigeration, and freezing can prevent Clostridium spores from germinating and producing toxins. However, nitrates, ascorbates, etc. do not destroy the toxins once the toxins have been produced. 
Home-canned jams and jellies, because of their high sugar content, do not usually provide an environment in which the spores germinate. However, home-canned vegetables and meats do not usually have a high sugar content, and can become contaminated during the canning process. 






						Left sausages out overnight, safe to eat?
					

These are the last of my first attempt at making brats!  They were vacuum sealed and frozen, pulled them out of the freezer last night to cook on Sunday, but forgot to put them in the fridge before I went to bed.  They were out for probably 10 hours, but were definitely room temperature this...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




......


----------



## isellstuff (Nov 15, 2019)

Well this is a good learning experience for me. Thanks for the all the help!


----------

